# 95 Altima Whistling



## alamb2000 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have read through some others having the same whistling noise but mine only occurs when I am stopped. The noise will go away the moment I accelerate. Of course my first thought was the belts because that is the area of the engine the noise is coming from. They have now been replaced but the noise is stronger than ever! PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Does it effect the preformance of the car? Might be the PVC which is hard to get to, to replace. 

Frank


----------



## alamb2000 (Jun 6, 2007)

No, there are no changes in the car. It's just the noise.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Mine whistles too but only after about 3500RPM (about, I have no working tack) and gets louder as the RPM goes up. I do not however have any noticeable power loss just the noise and a rough idle.

Does this sound like the intake gasket?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KDragon said:


> Mine whistles too but only after about 3500RPM (about, I have no working tack) and gets louder as the RPM goes up. I do not however have any noticeable power loss just the noise and a rough idle.
> 
> Does this sound like the intake gasket?



Spray carb clean around the intake amnifold with the car running. If the idle quiets down you have a leak. Bad news is unless you can do it your self expect to pay 600 buck to ifx it


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Spray carb clean around the intake amnifold with the car running. If the idle quiets down you have a leak. Bad news is unless you can do it your self expect to pay 600 buck to ifx it


The bigist fix i have done was install of a new catback but i thing ill give this a shot cuz the car has way to much $$ put into it already.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Spray carb clean around the intake amnifold with the car running. If the idle quiets down you have a leak. Bad news is unless you can do it your self expect to pay 600 buck to ifx it


Ok i tried the carb cleaner when i spray where the intake manifold meats the head by runners 3&4 the idle goes way down I'm guessing its leaking there huh?:lame: 

On the up side I found someone who will help me with the whole thing:woowoo:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Good diagnos


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Good diagnos


I was hoping you would say nope that sounds like a vacuum line issue (even though I know all vacuum lines are good)


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I was hoping to hear it was a leaking power steering system. Mine whistled because i ran out of the fluid.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

you actually have to tighten up the bolts tight enough. maybe you have done it. just reminding. I forgot the correct tension. I think if the belt stretches between pulleys 12'' then when you push in the middle of it it should go 1/4''.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KDragon said:


> I was hoping you would say nope that sounds like a vacuum line issue (even though I know all vacuum lines are good)



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Just get it fixed soon before your car's preformance degrades down


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

that and my clutch is slipping a little and my shifter bushings and my distrbuter and the rust on the wheel well and the A/C and ect...


----------

